# Bloody stool in newborn 3 days old



## barnettgoatlady (Jan 17, 2011)

I did not know my goat was pregnant. Apparently her brother got to her before I sold him. This baby was a total surprise, and she's my first. The mother is not even a year old yet, and she seemed to be ignoring her, plus it was one degree out in the barn. So I brought her in the house, got some diapers, bottle, and milk replacer. Everything was fine until now that she's having loose stools with a little mucousy blood, too. I have no idea what to do. She is happy, affectionate, eating, and has no temperature.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a surprise!

Did she get any colostrum from her mother? If not, at 3 days old it's a bit late to have it do any good, baby poop at this age should be the consistency of toothpaste and be the color of mustard, she should have already passed the meconium...it would have been black and very sticky like tar.

The replacer could be the culprit, I myself have never had to deal with mom's rejecting kids but IF I had to I would be milking mom to feed the kid.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a friend who bought some babies at the sale barn who ended up having this......http://kinne.net/crypto.htm
Hoping this is not it ray: .....


----------



## barnettgoatlady (Jan 17, 2011)

liz said:


> What a surprise!
> 
> Did she get any colostrum from her mother? If not, at 3 days old it's a bit late to have it do any good, baby poop at this age should be the consistency of toothpaste and be the color of mustard, she should have already passed the meconium...it would have been black and very sticky like tar.
> 
> The replacer could be the culprit, I myself have never had to deal with mom's rejecting kids but IF I had to I would be milking mom to feed the kid.


----------



## barnettgoatlady (Jan 17, 2011)

She passed the meconium. Her stools looked like mustard toothpaste until yesterday night, when I found the bloody mucous. I gave her milk of magnesia, and there has been no more blood since. But they are brownish and liquidy. I found a formula on the internet somewhere with milk, cod liver oil, sugar, and egg. So I gave her the first feeding a few minutes ago. I'll keep you posted as to how it works. As I said, she seems to feel fine, prancing around, following me from room to room. She sleeps like a baby cuddled in my arms and cries when I leave the room. She seems to have no temperature, and she eats, maybe too much. I thought over-feeding might be the problem so I am keeping it to 4 oz. She was taking 6. She is half Nigerian Dwarf, half fainting goat...I think. Her mom is very small, but like I said, not even a year old. Her grandma gave birth 4 days after her, but I was afraid she'd take all the milk away from the new baby.


----------



## barnettgoatlady (Jan 17, 2011)

You were right, Liz. The home-made formula is working. Her stool is yellow again, and almost like toothpaste. I am also going to try to get her grandma to nurse her later today. Even a little goat milk would probably fix her right up.


----------

